# Anyone at Odissea camper Area Calpe tonight?



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We've parked up here for the night. Special offer for August €12 per night inc electric and wifi

Found out the real reason Denia Odissea is shut....politics, beaurocracy Rüben the owner tells me. Such a shame


Lucy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I think there were/are problems with the campsite over the wall.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Not in Calpe tonight, but I'm actually playing there tomorrow evening if you want a laugh!

Form 9pm to 11.30pm at restaurant Taberna Del Port ...it's on the left hand side at the bottom of the slope down to the port when coming from Calpe town, next door to the Puerto Calpe hotel.

Excellent menu del dias, lovely tapas snacks there too, or just sit outside with a cold beer and enjoy the views whilst some bloke makes loud music noises!



I played at the campsite just behind the Odessea Denia aire quite a lot up until about 2 years ago.....but I have to say that the campsite just got tattier and tattier, and was I think even then losing a lot of business to the new aire right in front of it...............not surprised that there's no love lost between the two places.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah I see, I didn't realise there was a new Aire there too.

You're playing in Orba tonight aren't you? Won't be in calpe tomorrow night I don't think. Leaving Benidoleig on Monday so best spend last couple days with parents :?


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Can someone let me have the co-ordinates (or address) of the Aires at Calpe please? I can't find it on the campsite database. Thanks!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Here you go

N38,64889
E0,06722


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.motorhomespain.co.uk/odissea_calpe.php


----------

